# Weekend Featherbones



## enterprise (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to cook up some featherbones this weekend on the smoker but I have a question that is nagging me so I gots to ask. Will they cook any faster on a wood smoker if I can maintain my 225 degrees for 5-6 hours depending on how they are doing? I want to load this thing up this weekend with other items like chicken, or pork butts, or more ribs, or ABT's, them are a given, etc you get the point but that one questions remians. My gut says it will cook the same as long as I maintain the temp.
Little help for the fat kid. and thanks.

Picture of the smoker


----------



## fire it up (Jul 14, 2009)

Long as you hold a good steady temp they should take about the same time as long as the temp is equal and steady.
Sounds like a great menu.
Shouldn't be more than a 3-4 hour good smoke for everything with the exception of butts and ribs, everything else is a good 2 1/2 to 3 hoursish smoke.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## enterprise (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Fire it Up, I guess I should have explained my base time line. I have an ECB electric and it states that it should cook 45 minutes for every pound of ribs but I couldn't quite figure that out on something like this, hence the question. We have made 7 racks of baby backs on this rig about 3 weeks a go and those cooked for 6-7 hours and turned out awesome. This was the first time it has been used. I think I'll run with previous experience and the info from you. Appreciate you responding have a great week/weekend


----------

